# Flocking



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Flock Decoys or Not?*​
Yes, Flock them1754.84%No, Doesent matter1445.16%


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

There is alot of people who think it would be good to flock their decoys and some think it just dont matter what is your opinion??


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Hunting in WI where I am from, every bitof extra detail helps when competing for local groups of birds.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont use it, waste of money and time. Your calling is the only way to pull them in close and big spreads of fullbodies.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't use it, but I'm not going to say it doesn't help. At this point I just can't justify spending the money and time to use it when we don't have a problem working geese without it. When I start having problems finishing birds I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I think it looks great, but I'm not sure if I shot an extra goose because of it.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

If realism is what your after then I'd go with it..

But most importantly have a hot field..you could probably shoot your limit of honks using black balloons if you have a HOT field..

keepin it reeel
madison


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I dont use it, waste of money and time. Your calling is the only way to pull them in close and big spreads of fullbodies.


Exactly, master the call and you will master the geese!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

I am a firm believer that if and when the geese would actually get close enough to tell the difference they should have three rounds of steel flying their way... Sure, it looks good from 5 feet away, but back yourself up to twenty or even ten yards and see if you can tell the difference...

Learn to blow a call...


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I was a bit lazy before the season last year and didn't flock the rest of the crew flocked theirs...at the end of the season I had no regrets in not flocking mine. The flocking looked killer right away..but by the end of the season the abuse on the flocked decoys really started to show. It didn't seem like the birds decoyed any better to flocked decoys than to non-flocked decoys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

Whatever guys. You sit here and say that flocking doesnt help??? You dumb or something? Look at Bigfoots, how glossy their heads are when you first pick them up form the store. Don't lie either, I've bought enough to know. I guess it doesn't matter if your shiny barrles sticking out of the blind either, huh? I understand if the money and time's a concern, but still?? What about adding movement to your spread, Not worth it too?? Come on, every added attention to detail is a bonus and will increase your success rate.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Waterfolwer, you are preaching flocking to a large group of guys that have no problem shooting geese without flocking, without motion decoys, and with gun barrels sticking out the end of their blinds. Are we dumb for not flocking :roll: , I don't think so. I totally agree with Jones in that if it starts to get difficult getting birds then I might try some of those products but why waste my money now when I shoot limits everytime out. Don't waste hundreds and thousands of dollars on the latest gimicks. Just work with what you have, try to improve your calling, and do some scouting. Spend your money on gas finding the right field. That is most important.


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

If your worried about it being shinny then just grap a little bit of dirt and rub over the heads.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I flocked mine. Yes they look sweet. Will I do anymore. No. Not worth the time.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am in the process of flocking my bigfoots, yes it does take a lot of time. I think it looks great, just hope it will last with the beating they will take in/out of the fields. I am sure most of the flocking will rub off, but what the hell it looks nice. I think calling will do the trick if you want to kill geese. PRACTICE...PRACTICE...PRACTICE...

:sniper:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Waterfowler- You have good points as stated above.. But you got to remember their hunting NODAK. LAst year I brought some new BF's straight outa the box to Nodak, shiny heads and all, if you got a HOT field it really doesnt matter. LIke I said before you could probably shoot your limit over black balloons or tires for that matter..

BUT.Here in MN we think its a must to add the most realism you can to your spread..flocking, windlifes, flags etc etc. all help in pressured areas. .Decoying is the art of concealment and realism in my mind.

BAsically if your a goose jonser you do what it takes, right?

keepin it reeel
madison


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep I think probably depends where your hunting. I usually just slap some Rustoleum Flat black on my heads and that does the trick. I won't be flocking anytime soon!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Like duke, by the time they can tell the difference I got em. Plus when you hunt in low light conditions it doesn't matter anyways.


----------

